# Anyone have high calves?



## chaznad1 (Oct 19, 2003)

hey,, was wondering if anyone has high calves in here ,i do not mind them at all,, ive trained them hard over time, and have reached the point where they are very well toned and cut with veins running through them but i wouldnt mind adding a little more mass up top ,, ive some what come to the realization that the bottom ( ankle to the actually calf muscle ) will stay somewhat "thin" due to genetics , but i know the actual muscle still has growing potential( up top)
anyone here have a ball - busting routine for them to get to max potential
id prefer info from people with actual high calves because our routines vary from normal ones,, but any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## prophet (Oct 19, 2003)

i have pretty high calves.. genetics have givien me good calves


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 19, 2003)

yes, I have genetically good caves too.  how big are yours proph?  Mine were 15 inches before lifting anything and I was around 160 5'11.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

I have high calves for sure.  I do standing calf raises as heavy as possible for 12-15 reps  3 sets.   Seated calf raises to bring out the lower area as much as possible. same as above 12-15 reps for 3 sets.  Donkey raises whenever possible. I train alone so hard to get anyone over 100 pounds to sit on my back.  my kids are under 100 and wife just a bit over that.  hard to get all three to even walk in my gym yet sit on my back.  lol


----------



## prophet (Oct 20, 2003)

i have 17.5" calves now.. dunno how big they were when i started but i know they've always been around that size.. i'd guess they were 16" to 16.5" @ 6' and 180lbs


----------

